# lots of follicles!



## dreamer01 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello everyone  just looking for some reassurance, just had 3rd baseline scan, lining of womb is great, I have like 40 follicles tho, they have done bloods to check eastrogen levels, and talked about ohss, I don't have any symptoms and feel pretty good, driking litres of water also. Has anyone lese had this many and cycle carried on ok? I am such a worrier  xxxxxx


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

hi hun,

I had 47 on my last treatment and got 13 eggs which is good! i did have ohss first time round but not sure how many follies i had back then. Not all follies reach the correct size x

good luck hun xx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

I don't think I have many follicles - 9 ish - does that mean I'll only get a couple of eggs....anyone

I suppose it's like asking how long is a piece of string, as everyone is different?


----------



## dreamer01 (Apr 14, 2011)

Belle0603 thank u for ur reply  that's really helped, they did say not all measured the same size, so some are quite small, I was so worried wen they mentioned ohss tho.  When is ur test day?xxx grilyhalfwit I don't think that's anything to worry about, as long as u get a couple  when is ur collection? Good luck to both of u xxx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

I'm on a Antagonist Cycle - Having scans and bloods next Friday and also the following Monday and they will probably collect the following Wednesday 25th.  Fingers Crossed

Oh I'm dreadful with the abbrevs - will need to look up what ohss - hope you are OK!

When does it all kick off for you?


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi hun, 

My test is tomorrow!! eeekkkk!!  I am also a very good responder so second time round they knew this so I was kept an eye on so to speak. EC was even brought forward by a week! But I had a few good sized follies this time and like I said got 13 eggs (half of last time!) and I was made up to have my first fresh transfer! So fingers crossed for you hun, I think they only drain the decent sized follies!

I would suggest to drink loads of water tho to avoid OHSS - they suggested this to me both times!

Fingers crossed luv xxx


----------



## dreamer01 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey girlyhalfwit , that's great uv not god too long to go then? U must be excited now. They are hoping after my last scan on mon I will have egg collection on wed :s ohss is when ur ovaries respond too well and u get quite ill with it, but fingers crossed I'm looking to be ok...I hope all goes well for u  belle0603 tomoro? Wow! I will have u in my prayers tonite, I really have everythin crossed that u get ur bfp. U will need to keep us posted  I'm dreading 2ww! Yes iv heard water is great to avoid it, iv had nearly 4 litres today! Keep going to the loo but taking as much as I can to prevent it  all the best for tomoro hun xxxxxxx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Just a week ahead of me then.  Good luck!  

Good luck  for today Belle  

I've been up since 4.30am - feeling a bit queezy today, but sure that's not yesterdays injection, just nerves.  I hope I don't feel like this for the duration - god know's how I'll feel for the 2WW.  

DD is going to a swimming party today and I said I would help, so will be in the pool with a bunch of 7 year olds   but hey hoy, at least will keep my mind off it.  DD said she wants to help with the injection this morning - got visions of her standing there throwing in like a dart!  Think Mummy will be in charge actually and she can just watch and maybe hold the cotton wool on after!  It's funny having a conversation with a 7 year old explaining about putting a bit of Mummy and Daddy in a dish and mixing it together and making a baby.  She's certainly more chilled out about it more than me!


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi ladies,

I have done 2 pg tests and got a BFP!!! I cannot beleive it! Totally in shock!

Just want to say good luck to you and let me know how EC and ET goes! Fingers crossed for you all xx


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

hiya, i had 40 follies got 14 eggs 7 fert and all poor quality. ET was cancelled on that cycle also. i would say that less is more when it comes to eggs and quality.

congrats Belle well done hon x


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Many congrats Belle - bet you are over the moon


----------



## dreamer01 (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh god I hope that's not the case  will c wat they say on mon... This is such a rollercoaster! Belle!!!! Omg that's amazing, I am so delighted for u, I had everythin croosed for u  big congrats hunni xxxxxx


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Awwww a big thank you ladies! Hopefully be you next 

fingers crossed xx


----------

